
Aquinas 101 MOOC - rsj_hn
https://catholicherald.co.uk/commentandblogs/2019/08/27/think-aquinas-is-too-hard-this-excellent-new-course-will-change-your-mind/
======
rsj_hn
class link:
[https://aquinas101.thomisticinstitute.org/](https://aquinas101.thomisticinstitute.org/)

